# 12 weeks + 1 day ( update page 3)



## GlitterStar

Hey guys 12 weeks and 1 day what do we reckon blue or pink?


----------



## Suggerhoney

That's a great scan photo. 
I'm gonna say girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## GlitterStar

Suggerhoney said:


> That's a great scan photo.
> I'm gonna say girl


Aw thank you < 3 

God a girl I have three boys I wouldn’t know what to do with a girl...


----------



## GlitterStar

Any more guesses keep them coming


----------



## LulaBug

Boy x


----------



## GlitterStar

Where are all the experts? I’ll update when I find out isn’t until August though so plenty time to keep guessing...


----------



## mummy2lola

I’d put money on that being a girl,I can’t wait for u to find out now :haha: xx


----------



## GlitterStar

mummy2lola said:


> I’d put money on that being a girl,I can’t wait for u to find out now :haha: xx

I am really on the fence this time! This is my 4th pregnancy and like I said before I have three boys but all of my pregnancy’s have been completely different. Touchwood this one has been the easiest symptoms wise felt a bit nauseated from about week 5 until week 10
And it subsided it comes and goes though. Been sick a couple of times but that’s it. I couldn’t predict gender on symptoms because I was sick as a dog with my second and third they were both boys. However I am
craving sweet stuff this time like fruit and chocolate. I want to have milkshakes so bad and choking to drink nothing but fresh orange juice. I can’t though because I am type 1 diabetic sucks so bad only when I hypo I have been a bit naughty at times I need to stop because my sugars aren’t the best and weren’t where they were supposed to be for pregnancy luckily I am getting them down and so far everything looks nice and normal.


----------



## mummy2lola

I go by skull theory hun,I feel I’ve become a 90%er lol if u have ur boys,have a quick compare,it was definitely right with my girl compared to the boys aswell,boys have very round skulls and girls have Round forehead xx


----------



## alex_22

:pink:


----------



## GlitterStar

These are my boys scans pics 

DS 1 is the first 
DS 2 in the second 
DS 3 third picture


----------



## mummy2lola

Yeah there u go,ds1 scan is the exact shape I’m speaking about and where he’s the clearest scan it’s easier to spot,also pic 3,I think ds2 was a wriggler so I wouldn’t of known which way to guess with him at the time lol xx


----------



## GlitterStar

mummy2lola said:


> Yeah there u go,ds1 scan is the exact shape I’m speaking about and where he’s the clearest scan it’s easier to spot,also pic 3,I think ds2 was a wriggler so I wouldn’t of known which way to guess with him at the time lol xx

It’s crazy DS 1 is 8 DS 2 is 5 and DS is 3 mental! 

I love my boys with all my heart they really are mummy’s boys. I don’t have a favourite of course but my middle child some how melts my heart he is so compassionate he is definitely wise beyond his years sometimes if I’m having a bit of a disagreement with my older son he says
“can’t we just forget about it guys it’s a nice day”

They are all so different and as much as a girl would be a different venture I’d love another boy they are adorable! as long as baby is healthy gender is irrelevant! It’s fun to guess though in the build up to the scan. :)


----------



## mummy2lola

Awww I love that,dh has robbed me of having a mummy’s boy,our ds1 is the biggest daddy’s boy ever,ds2 is only 8wks so here’s hoping :haha: I love that u don’t have a preference and it makes it so exciting for u as either way itll be amazing when u find out ,I’m looking forward to it for u lol xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

Looks like a girl to me :)


----------



## GlitterStar

Miss_Bump said:


> Looks like a girl to me :)

I put it on another page and everyone on that page said boy. But as you can see apart from one everyone has said girl on this forum I am just sat on the fence like god knows‍♀️ haha


----------



## GlitterStar

God knows***


----------



## GlitterStar

Any more guesses? I have a video too and a lot of people have guessed boy on that so the nub must be boyish


----------



## Miss_Bump

GlitterStar said:


> Any more guesses? I have a video too and a lot of people have guessed boy on that so the nub must be boyish

Oooo share the video x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Yep, would love to see the video:) It may show things that are hiding:)


----------



## GlitterStar

I have no idea how to share a video...


6lilpigs said:


> Yep, would love to see the video:) It may show things that are hiding:)


----------



## 6lilpigs

I usually upload it to youtube and put it on a private link, then you can post the link here so that people from this thread can access it :) Or if you dont mind it public then do the same and add the link :)


----------



## GlitterStar

Couldn’t upload the video but here is a picture from the video can you see a boy nub?


----------



## 6lilpigs

That looks girly to me but a bit short to be confident, can you hunt down a few more screenshots or if you did manage to get the video to youtube but cant post the link here could you try on a different site, genderdreaming or ingender maybe? I would love to see it and have a proper guess :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess


----------



## GlitterStar

6lilpigs said:


> That looks girly to me but a bit short to be confident, can you hunt down a few more screenshots or if you did manage to get the video to youtube but cant post the link here could you try on a different site, genderdreaming or ingender maybe? I would love to see it and have a proper guess :)

Managed to do it yay!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Good job:D

I ve had a couple of watches and have to say that what Im seeing definitely has me still in the pink camp. Do you know alot about nubs which we guess off of? Your main white line stays nice and flat and above it the shadow of another white line comes in and out of focus but Im pretty sure it stays flat the whole way through even when it some shots it could be mistaken for stacking as it comes in and out of focus. That may sound like utter nonsense to you:D 

At 12 weeks 1 say there is still time for change but for now I would guess about 80/20 girl.Would it be at all affordable for you to pay for a private scan on exactly the 13 week point? Just to see what that nub is up to, are you finding out with this one or waiting for a surprise?:)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Just seen your over 13 weeks so lets see what happens at your next scan!!!


----------



## GlitterStar

6lilpigs said:


> Just seen your over 13 weeks so lets see what happens at your next scan!!!


Thanks for looking at it don’t worry I get the gist of what you mean. :) 
I’m 15 weeks + 3 got my 20 week scan on the 4th August. It’s a Facebook page that claim to be nub experts they seem to always get it right but I don’t think they post the ones they get wrong. I have no idea what I’m looking at I’ve tried to figure this nub thing out but never manage to work out. So I have no idea? ‍♀️

I really am not sure what this baby is I know it means nothing but I have a Doppler and the heart beat is 140-169 mostly 160 and it sounds like a horse galloping. Also I have no symptoms anymore I was nauseated between week 5 to 10 and then it comes on sometimes if I’ve not ate for a couple of hours but other than that I’m symptom free. My last three pregnancies which were all boys where all different aswell. I was nauseated with my first, sick as a dog right through with me second with severe heart burn that cause me to be sick which burned my throat it was awful!! My third I was sick right through with him too. 

Again I think
Symptoms and heart beat just depends on the individual. But it’s fun to guess :) I will definitely
Update as soon as I know! :) 

XxxxX


----------



## GlitterStar

See what I mean they have all said boy but mostly girl guesses here really mental!


----------



## 6lilpigs

I hate them sites! Did they flippin charge? 50% of the time they are right, they could well be right this time but they still get on my nerves :D Ingender is the longest running nub site and genderdreaming has some good regular guessers, they are both free, post your video and see :) Do tou have any more videos btw? I would love to see them if you do!


----------



## GlitterStar

6lilpigs said:


> I hate them sites! Did they flippin charge? 50% of the time they are right, they could well be right this time but they still get on my nerves :D Ingender is the longest running nub site and genderdreaming has some good regular guessers, they are both free, post your video and see :) Do tou have any more videos btw? I would love to see them if you do!


Nope
It’s a free one but you get a lot of posts saying you guys were right! So I’ll say boy too XD they can’t see the nub on the pictures but when they see the video they all say boy. Xx


----------



## Sander

Nub and skull look boy to me :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Good news that they are a free one\\:D/ I may join them then!, I love a good nub guess or two:D


----------



## mummy2lola

GlitterStar said:


> Managed to do it yay!

Still 100% going with :pink: xx


----------



## GlitterStar

mummy2lola said:


> Still 100% going with :pink: xx


4th August I’ll
Let you all know < 3


----------



## LulaBug

Still sticking with my boy guess :)


----------



## GlitterStar

LulaBug said:


> Still sticking with my boy guess :)


I keep calling him a boy and have a name picked out and even dreamt of him so if it isn’t a boy I’m going to be more than taken back. it’s my partners first child but my 4th. I have three boys like I said before they all have the same dad but sadly their dad passed away. So this is a fresh start for us all. They are super excited the wee one is only 3 so he’s going to be in for a shock the other two are 5 and 8 and have done this before. 

I never thought I’d be doing this again that’s for sure life really is so unpredictable. So this baby is a blessing < 3


----------



## Daisy29

Girl


----------



## GlitterStar

Not long now! Tuesday


----------



## GlitterStar

Tomorrow is the big day! I am convinced it’s a boy apparently the nub looks boyish whatever that means, but most people here have guessed girl so we shall soon see... 

:oneofeach::blue::pink:


----------



## Elljo3

Not too long to wait now. Had mine today x


----------



## StarryEyes.

I think boy! I watched the video and saw a boy nub - but then it’s hard to call because if I move the video on slightly it looks a little girly.... im sticking with boy though! Can’t wait for your update!


----------



## mummy2lola

Just coming in to check :haha: xx


----------



## GlitterStar

He’s a BOY!!!!! :blue::blue::blue::blue:


----------



## Kiwiberry

GlitterStar said:


> He’s a BOY!!!!! :blue::blue::blue::blue:

Congratulations on team :blue:!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## LulaBug

Yay! Congratulations :D x


----------



## mummy2lola

Awwww I love that u just knew all along,congratulations xx


----------



## GlitterStar

Thanks everyone! I am over the moon love my wee boys to bits and I’m blessed with another. I cannot wait to see what h you looks like. < 3


----------



## GlitterStar

:dance:What he looks like**** :flower:


----------



## StarryEyes.

Yay! Congratulations!!! :blue:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thats great news! Hes going to be gooorgeous:D He had me guessing for sure bless him xxxx :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

<3


----------



## GlitterStar

We update Logan-James was born on the 1st of December at 37 weeks weighing 9lb 11oz via
Elective Csection we are so in love he is the most relaxed Baby ever!


----------



## Kiwiberry

He is so precious and adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! He's so cute :)


----------

